# tuckahoe wma



## hoochman2 (Dec 7, 2009)

a buddie and i were planning on hunting the jan 7-9 hunt ww have never been their does anyone have any info on this place thanks


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Tuck*

My favorite.Long drive.Good campground(the one close to the check station).Showers and bathroom built by a ministry from Gainesville.Beware of the small campground in the hardwoods,unless you enjoy pot.Variety of land,swamp,palmetto,hills,wet,dry,hardwoods,and pines.Open and thick,lotta choices.Some places are never hunted,some are a little crowded.Don`t ask me where to hunt.Took me too many trips to find my spots.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Great WMA to hunt.  We hunted near the river in some thick stuff and would see deer all day.  my buddy killed a good eight last year or the year before.  Same problem with the small camp ground!!!! Stay out!!!!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 8, 2009)

Planning on being there- been several years. Hunt thick.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the info and we will stay out of the small campgroung


----------



## sarnold78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Many of the roads are flooded right now so be careful.


----------



## dc410n1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Planning on camping and hunting with my daughter during the Jan. hunt. I have hunted there a few times, arrowed a few hogs but looking for deer this trip. Drop me a line hoochman2 and maybe we can hook up, I have a few areas marked on my GPS we can check out.


----------



## southern boy 69 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great place to hunt,no electricity or water for camping.Build a good fire.16000 acres I think.Try down around the Miller Lake area for hogs.Not going to mention any other areas,someone may not appreciate it.Still there is plenty of room if not flooded.Might want to take a jon boat just in case.I will be squirrel hunting up there Thursday morning,will re-post and let you know if it is under water.


----------



## red27 (Jan 5, 2010)

southern boy 69 said:


> Great place to hunt,no electricity or water for camping.Build a good fire.16000 acres I think.Try down around the Miller Lake area for hogs.Not going to mention any other areas,someone may not appreciate it.Still there is plenty of room if not flooded.Might want to take a jon boat just in case.I will be squirrel hunting up there Thursday morning,will re-post and let you know if it is under water.




Deer hunting going on this week


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonder how the whitetail action was on this hunt.


----------

